# Slicing Flame



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Flame boxelder by the truckload. Thought I'd share a clip of gathering some wood despised by many and cherished by hobbyists and outdoor furnace operators.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking flame


----------

